# Was ist das für ein schuppenartiger Wurm/Raupe?



## Kimba95 (10. Sep. 2012)

Hallo,
habe soeben diesen Wurm oder Raupe (bewegt sich nämlich wie eine Raupe) auf unserer Terrasse gesehen. Wenn man ihn anschubst, bleibt er mindestens 10 Minuten regungslos liegen. Er ist ca. 4 cm lang.
Was ist das für ein Tier?


----------



## Christine (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein schuppenartiger Wurm/Raupe?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22196

ab Beitrag 14

oder

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37161


----------

